# Meet Roland, Oswald and Ned



## mrsloubee (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi All,

New Rat mummy here. I got my boys yesterday, the brown lad is Ned, white lad is Roland and the black and white boy is Oswald. (Hope the picture shows up)

They are settling into their new home, a big 3 storey monster full of bridges, ropes, hammocks, boxes and all manner of interesting things for them. They have been sniffing me, Ned and Oswald will take food from me but then retreat off. I have been allowed a few skritches too.

Any tips on bonding with them and rat care in general is much appreciated.

xxx


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

My goodness that little pinstripe blaze on Ned is amazing! I've never seen a marking like that. Congrats on your new boys, it sounds like you're off to a pretty good start with them. I typically take new rats into my bathroom and just sit with them for a few hours with treats on hand. A lot of people will do this in a bathtub that way the rats have to be closer to you, but I don't have a tub lol I think you'll probably figure out what works best for you and your boys as you go. We're all happy to answer any questions you may have


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

omg neds face marking <3 i want him


----------



## mrsloubee (Jul 21, 2015)

Thanks guys! I love his marking, he has to little white bits on his front legs that look like gloves! Ned is the most curious of them all, he is about 2 weeks older than the rest, he is a little nervous but happy to take food off me and has had a little nibble, he doesn't run off. Owls and Ronald are another story, they hide at the back of the cage in the corner, they will come and have a sniff but its on their own terms. 

Will definitely give the bath a try that sounds like an awesome idea.

Ned seems to take himself off a lot and beds on his own, they were altogether at the breeders, will they bond? Like I say he is about 2 weeks older and a whole lot bigger than Oswald and Ron.

xx


----------



## mrsloubee (Jul 21, 2015)

Tonight I put all three in the bath with me, I put them in the hood of my hoodie and took them upstairs with lots of treats in hand, Cheerios, babyfood and blackberries. Even in their cage they arent that bothered by food, Nes and Oswald will take it off me have a nibble then drop it. Roland just isnt bothered at all.

There was a lot of scared poos going on, Ned wanted to be everywhere, climbing all over me and just didnt stop sniffing and running, Oswald had a little explore and then hid behind me and shyed away when I put my hand near him. Roland surprisingly let me have a right good scratch and then fell asleep which I thought was adorable. I feel like I am making progress as it is only day 3 of having them and I am beginning to think that they weren't handled that much at the breeders. 

Slowly slowly :smiley::smiley:


----------



## MousE190 (Oct 7, 2014)

They look like keepers and definitely are sweeties,, love the colours and markings


----------

